# Dolphin/Tripletail 8/13



## needsaboat (Mar 9, 2008)

Got out late Saturday around 9 to find absolutely flat seas. The Mass. didn't produce bait so we hit a buoy on the way out and loaded up with some small "shads" with the cast net. I'm not sure what they were, only about 3-4" and looked like a little jack.

We didn't have much of a game plan, with the water so dirty and snapper season closed, but the seas were so nice we decided to run and gun as much as we could and maybe drop down for some AJ's around the edge. Well we ran and ran and ran, started out heading east then south and back west all around 30-35 miles out. We saw very little activity, only a handful of flyers, and our luck wasn't much better locating AJ's. Around 3 o'clock we picked up to run further west where I know of some good bottom, and we ran by a small floating log. Made a pass to check it out and it was loaded with chicken dolphin and a couple tripletails. Started throwing artificial, but they weren't interested. So we rigged up some light tackle (15# Flourocarben, 2/0 hook) and starting pitching the small livies, FISH ON! We picked off 9 chicken dolphin and 2 tripletail, until we exausted the log. After that we bottom bumped for about another hour on a few numbers that apparently only hold 10# red snapper, so we picked it up and headed north with our good eats.

Some of the pictures were blurry because the camera was in and out the water taking videos.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

You've got some good eats- nice size triple tail- lot of big ones around this year it seems...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Those are some nice tripletails. I hope the seas look like that the rest of the week.


----------

